# Had to buy a lawn mower....ended up with a "Big Dog"



## weimedog (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Wickets (Jul 6, 2016)

Use in good health!

Hows the dealership/service footprint?

I'm mowing about 5 acres, most of which is vegetation on top of serious ground debris (buried debris, rotting branches, holes from dogs and other critters, etc etc). My little husqvarna mz 5225 has really stood the test of time and abuse, but next time I want something with more torque?....if the vegetation gets to high, it stops / slows the mower down to a crawl....pita!!


----------



## weimedog (Jul 6, 2016)

Big dogs are essentially red "hustler" brand mowers. The basic components like the Kawasaki motor are common to several other brands. So between the big dog dealers, the hustler dealers and the standard components; i guess the coverage is as good as any.


----------

